# Ultra efficient and inexpensive monster light.



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here are pictures and comments on a 4 ft. light that I made for my neighbour's 75 gals. tank:
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/DaveS

Bulbs:
1. Two 47 inch long Giesemann Midday T5HO with individual reflectors (110 total watts)
2. Two AtoTlamps 10,000K VHO, 47 inches without reflectors (220 total watts)

The T5s are on the sides, the VHOs are in the middle.

The T5s run off 2 Workhorse 5 ballasts. The VHOs run off one Workhorse 7 ballast.

The VHOs are on 3 hours a day. The T5s are on 11 hours a day. 4 or 5 min. after the VHOs switch on the tank is literally boiling from streams of bubbles running everywhere.

Cost of this project:
1. T5s + reflectors = $80
2. VHOs = $34
3. 3 Workhorse ballasts = $105
4. Electric wire = $20
5. Hardware (tin roof flashing, metal tube, screws, silicone, paint) = $20
TOTAL: about 250

Discussion about this light:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-equipment/49315-lighting-fixture-210g-tank.html

--Nikolay


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahh niko, you always have the best DIY projects. Always interesting and cheap.

Where did you get the reflectors from by the way (for the T5)?

Also, can you remove the light hood easily if you need to or does that involve unscrewing the pipe/wood from the stand?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a nice light! It has a great profile. So it has no on/off switch but is connected to timers which act as the switches? It really is nice... I wish I was your neighbor!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> I wish I was your neighbor!


Yea me too :/ nobody near me likes plant/fish stuff... *sniffle*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Zapins,

Removing the fixture is not easy because everything is bolted together. So the pipes and light housing are one big awkward shaped object. One should remove the wood screws keeping the piece of wood with the attached pipes. Pretty pathetic process, I know, but my neighbour means to keep this tank forever so it's ok. He is completely hooked up on planted tanks now, got a bunch of shrimp, changes water every other day, the whole nine yards.

The T5s, reflectors, and ballasts are from reefgeek.com. Orders above $100 or so (I think) are shipping free.

TexGal,

Making this light was really easy. I wish I could ship these things - making one of them would take not more than an hour including the painting.

No, there are no on/off switches, there is no need. The timers control it all. There are also moonlights but I didn't find it necessary to take pictures of the 2 LEDs.

--Nikolay


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey,Niko. Nice light! Thanks for all the info...I was looking to make a new fixture for my 75 and this one looks like the one.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

T5s, ballasts, reflectors - reefgeek.com

VHOs - AtoTlamps - http://www.atotlamps.com - a local light bulb store, but they are on ebay too and ship nationally. You can just call them up, they are very helpful. They make their own brand of VHOs and these things are light years ahead of URI or Coralife - both color and intensity. Ultra bright, can't really look at two 110 watt bulbs if they are side by side. Price is $17 per bulb, ridiculous. I dislike VHO but in this case it seems to work wonders.

Everything else - Home Depot, Lowe's.

--Nikolay


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Niko---would you make and ship to potential buyers like myself needing to light a 450g?  I would still have no idea how to make this.....your light kicks some major tail, man!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Donald,

Weigh your options with the commercially available lights. Personally I wouldn't buy any other brand but Giesemann, but then you are looking at a pretty nice price tag because this brand would be the equivalent of a freaking Maybach after all:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Excelero.jpg

Prices for Giesemann MH + T5HO (and you may need 2!):
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searchItem~IdCategory~FILTFIMHMTMDMLM8~category~72in.html

Let me know in a PM what you decide and we will see. Your tank is a true monster both in size and unusual shape and the lights will take some serious consideration about the exact design.

--Nikolay


----------



## kitfoxdrvr (Dec 29, 2007)

niko said:


> Prices for Giesemann MH + T5HO (and you may need 2!):
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searchItem~IdCategory~FILTFIMHMTMDMLM8~category~72in.html


I would have to get another job or two! I like the DIY route. How many watts do you recommend over a 180 (6'*2') and what combination of VHO and t5? I currently have 4 96W CF over this tank and have been considering going up in intensity, but not at those prices!!!
Steve


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Niko, that has to be the most unique light fixture I have seen described. There are things about it that don't appeal to me - being unable to remove it easily being one of them. But, it is a gold mine of ideas that can be applied to other similar designs. And, for pure simplicity, this one is the winner!


----------



## SPC (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice light fixture, Niko.



niko said:


> VHOs - AtoTlamps - http://www.atotlamps.com - a local light bulb store, but they are on ebay too and ship nationally. You can just call them up, they are very helpful. They make their own brand of VHOs and these things are light years ahead of URI or Coralife - both color and intensity. Ultra bright, can't really look at two 110 watt bulbs if they are side by side. Price is $17 per bulb, ridiculous. I dislike VHO but in this case it seems to work wonders.


This really has me curious as I have used URI for many years. I looked at the web site but did not see these listed.

When you say "they make their own brand of VHO", are you saying they have a light bulb manufacturing facility for making light bulbs?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

kitfoxdrvr,

When you see one of these Giesemann lights personally you will know you are buying one when you can afford it .
My big tank is a 180, 6x2x2. Six 80 watt Giesemann Midday T5HO totalling 480 watts made the crypts pearl heavily in about 2 min. The light was just too much. I never did a peak light period with these lights - just kept 160 watts total for about 10 hours a day. The crypts and swords changed colors, looked healthy and grew fast considering no fertilization, no fish in the tank, and substrate that was inert gravel.

This is how I mounted the 60" bulbs:
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/GiesemannT5S

And these are pictures of one sword and a crypt in the 180 after about 2 weeks with the 160 watts T5. The intense red leaves on the sword showed up only after I started using the T5s:
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/Misc/photo#5051499316978678690

The crypt in this picture grew to almost a foot tall!
http://picasaweb.google.com/ddasega/Misc/photo#5051499316978678706

I am still setting up the 180 in my new house, but I will definitely think that the Giesemann T5s are the best planted tank lights we have to date and I will use them heavily this time (peak light at noon). So if you want to use them ask me any DIY details in a PM.

Hoppycalif,

I really like ultra low profile lights that are as unnoticeable as possible and that's what I made. As low as you can get. As inconspicuous support as possible. Basically when you look at my neighbour's tank you don't really notice the light fixture - it's too high and your eyes are drawn by the tank, but also the light so thin that doesn't attract the eye with anything.

The removal of the light is a drawback, but on the other hand how do you remove a suspended light? Very much the effort would be comparable. And the suspended light will have a nice, thick, VISIBLE cord. Hanging down or going up to the ceiling...

I made a similar light fixture (similar to my neighbour's) for a copy of an ADA rimless tank on a copy of the ADA stand. Tank was 2x1x1 ft. There was only one metal pipe and it was very skinny. It had a gooseneck so you could move the light back if you wanted to. I hid the pipe right behind the edge of the side glass. It was literally impossible to see from the front and even from the side it was barely visible. Cords inside of course . Great looks but the guy that made the tank only knew how to cut glass precisely, not how to glue a tank together. It split like a ripe watermelon, haha. I don't have pictures of the setup, I should have taken some.

My point is - I think that the simple looking the light is the better. Nothing to distract the eye. Slim, powerful, and no obvious support and wiring.

SPC,

Yes the AtoTlamps folk don't list them on the website. But if you call them and ask to talk to Linda she will tell you everything about the bulbs. The drawback to these bulbs is that they are too white. Not blue, but really white. In a 55 tank that I maintain I ended up leaving one of the old pinkish URI (supposedly 10,000K, yeah right) so the red color of the discus and the red plants stays visible.

AtoTLamps ordered these VHOs from a manufacturer - to be made for AtoTLamps. I think it's an American made bulb. Please do call AtoTlamps and talk to Linda if you want more info. I don't even know if they have them in lengths other than 48".

--Nikolay


----------



## SPC (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, Niko, I'll give them a call.

Steve


----------

